# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  FastReport VCL 4.9 released!

## جواد ملاولی

FastReport VCL 4.9

==============
ability to print/export transparent pictures (properties TfrxPictureView.Transparent and TfrxPictureView.TransparentColor) (PDF export doesn't supported)
+ added new "split to sheet" modes for TfrxXMLExport 
+ added support of /PAGE tag in TfrxRichView, engine automatically break report pages when find /PAGE tag  
+ added ability to hide Null values in TfrxChartView (TfrxChartView.IgnoreNulls = True)
+ added ability to set any custom page order for printing (i.e. 3,2,1,5,4 )
+ [enterprise] added variables "AUTHLOGIN" and "AUTHGROUP" inside the any report  
+ [enterprise] now any report file can be matched with any (one and more) group, these reports are accessible only in matched groups
+ [enterprise] now you can set-up cache delays for each report file (reports.xml)
+ [enterprise] added new properties editor for reports in Configuration utility (see Reports tab)
+ [enterprise] added property "Xml" - "SplitType" in server configuration - allow to select split on pages type between none/pages/printonprev/rowscount
+ [enterprise] added property "Xml" - "SplitRowsCount" in server configuration - sets the count of rows for "rowscount" split type
+ [enterprise] added property "Xml" - "Extension" in server configuration - allow select between ".xml" and ".xls" extension for output file
+ [enterprise] added property "Html" - "URLTarget" in server configuration - allow select the target attribute for report URLs
+ [enterprise] added property "ReportsFile" - path to file with reports to groups associations and cache delays 
+ [enterprise] added property "ReportsListRenewTimeout" in server configuration
+ [enterprise] added property "ConfigRenewTimeout" in server configuration
+ [enterprise] added property "MimeType" for each output format in server configuration 
+ [enterprise] added property "BrowserPrint" in server configuration - allow printing by browser, added new template nav_print_browser.html
+ [enterprise] added dynamic file name generation of resulting formats (report_name_date_time)
* [enterprise] SERVER_REPORTS_LIST and SERVER_REPORTS_HTML variables (list of available reports) depend from user group (for internal authentification)
+ added drawing shapes in PDF export (not bitmap)
+ added rotated text in PDF export (not bitmap)
+ added EngineOptions.IgnoreDevByZero property allow to ignore division by zero exception in expressions
+ added properties TfrxDBLookupComboBox.DropDownWidth, TfrxDBLookupComboBox.DropDownRows
+ added event TfrxCustomExportFilter.OnBeginExport
+ added ability to decrease font size in barcode object
+ added ability to inseret FNC1 to "code 128" barcode
+ added event TfrxPreview.OnMouseDown
+ added support of new unicode-PDF export in D4-D6 and BCB4-BCB6
* improved AddFrom method - anchor coping
- fixed bug with strikeout text in PDF export
- fixed bug with incorrect export of TfrxRichView object in RTF format (wrong line spacing)
- [enterprise] added critical section in TfrxServerLog.Write
- fixed bug with setting up of the Protection Flags in the PDF export dialog window
- fixed bug in PDF export (file structure)
- fixed bug with pictures in Open Office Writer (odt) export
- [enterprise] fixed bug with TfrxReportServer component in Delphi 2010
- fixed minor errors in Embarcedero RAD Studio 2010
- fixed bug with endless loop with using vertical bands together with page header and header with ReprintOnNewPage
- fixed bug when using "Keeping" and Cross tables (incorrect cross transfer)
- fixed bug with [CopyName#] macros when use  "Join small pages"  print mode
- fixed bug  when try to split page with endless height to several pages (NewPage, StartNewPage)
- fixed bug with empty line TfrxRichView when adding text via expression
- fixed bug when Footer prints even if main band is invisible (FooterAfterEach = True)
- fixed resetting of Page variable in double-pass report with TfrxCrossView
- fixed bug with loosing of  aligning when split TfrxRichView
- fixed buzz in reports with TfrxRichView when using RTF 4.1

And FastScript v1.96 released
==============
+ added support of Embarcedero Rad Studio 2010 added new RTTI functions
* improver script run speed
* improved work for Lazarus

----------


## سعید صابری

راست به چپ در cross داره؟

----------


## جواد ملاولی

> راست به چپ در cross داره؟


تست نکردم.

----------

